# has anybody recovered from dp/dr that was from alcohol???



## daygok1d (Feb 3, 2011)

hi i am 17 and i have a 3 year old daughter and i cant even have the life that i seen for my future..... i am very scared i need help, and im losing hope everyday... if somebody has recovered, i am begging for you to show me how you did it..... my life is ruined and i cant be the dad to my daughter that she wants me to be.....it killing me please help thanks....


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, so you are a very young parent







Nice to hear you feel responsible for your daughter.

Could you tell us a bit more about your DP? Were you under a lot of stress in that time? Did you take other drugs? What have you drunk? How long have you had DP so far?

Questions after questions...









First of all: Try to relax, I basically think recovery is possible for everyone


----------



## Alive&Kicking (Jan 20, 2011)

daygok1d said:


> hi i am 17 and i have a 3 year old daughter and i cant even have the life that i seen for my future..... i am very scared i need help, and im losing hope everyday... if somebody has recovered, i am begging for you to show me how you did it..... my life is ruined and i cant be the dad to my daughter that she wants me to be.....it killing me please help thanks....


I had dp/dr for over 15 years, I was a heavy drinker and when I stopped over 8 years ago the dp/dr stayed with me.I suffered some of the most mind bending and scariest symptoms imaginable and it has now totally cleared. You CAN be the most wonderful, loving and caring father to your little girl and this could be the key to your recovery as it was for me.It got so bad for me that i did`nt want to live until I decided one day that, because my children were so special to me, I would stop worrying about myself and start living for them.I put their needs before my own and put all of my energy into making their lives fun and not sad like mine and it worked. It seemed to give me a bit of a break from myself aswell,if that makes any sense.I must also explain that all ot this came shortly after I faced a few of my own demons that had been with me for many years.Due to a not very nice upbringing I had some councelling which helped me to talk about things I had never discussed before and I was prescribed citalopram which has been brilliant in controlling my anxietys.My advice would be to make peace with yourself if you have any underlying issues in your life,do what you can to bring your anxiety levels down and then enjoy bringing up your little girl and give her the best childhood memories you can .
Take care and trust me it does go away it just takes patience.


----------

